# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 16-10: Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st,  2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT, 10 January 2017*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 16-04:

*Table of Contents*

Myen'Tal - Beneath Crimson Waves

Treesniffer - Death of a White Shield

Brother Emund - Cannon Fodder
​


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

1st Place - Brother Emund, Cannon Fodder, 3pts
--You always have the best twists, and the added info at the end just put this one over the top. One of your best that I've caught.

2nd Place - Myen'Tal, Beneath Crimson Waves, 2 pts
--What can I say? A good read as always! I really like the ship angle, we always need more "Master and Commander" pieces of work!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Happy New Year to all my friends on Original Works!​*:laugh2:

1st Place - Treesnifer, Death of a white shield, 3pts
--Great action from the start... my sort of story! Made me go out and read up a bit on IG White Shields. Well done.

2nd Place - Myen'Tal, Beneath Crimson Waves, 2 pts
--I love your writing and like Treesifers comments,a good read which always leaves me wanting more!


.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st place, Treesnifer, Death of a White Shield, 3pts

A unique take on this month's theme, and I have to say that you pulled it off very well. I was reminded of the quote, which I can't remember the source, that "cowards die many times before their deaths, the valiant taste death but once". Not saying Abelard and his comrades are cowards, because I'm sure I would run all the same in the face of an artillery barrage :wink2:. I imagine that abelard died or thought himself dead a number of times in this story, and each time he does so, he resurrects, only to die again until he sheds the persona of his old self and becomes valiant.

I hope that made some sense, haha, anyway, great story:smile2:.

2nd place, Brother Emund, Cannon Fodder, 2pts

A classic take on the theme, Brother Emund, and sheds some light on military training in the 41st Millennium, though I hear that space marines like live-fire exercises when imperial guard are involved:wink2:. An entertaining read, inspires me to write about Imperial Guard again, which I haven't in a looong time, haha. I'm curious though, have you served in the armed forces? Sorry if I'm being nosy, you just seem very knowledgeable on the subject. :smile2:

Also, happy new year!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> I'm curious though, have you served in the armed forces? Sorry if I'm being nosy, you just seem very knowledgeable on the subject. :smile2:
> 
> Also, happy new year!


Not nosy at all, and happy to oblige.
Ten years in the _Astra Militarum_ Pioneers (or the British Army - Royal Engineers!!!). >


.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Not nosy at all, and happy to oblige.
> Ten years in the _Astra Militarum_ Pioneers (or the British Army - Royal Engineers!!!). >
> .


Oh, that's really cool:victory:! 

May have to pick your brain for an original work that I'm working on:wink2:.

I'm not from the U.K., but thanks for your service!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> Oh, that's really cool:victory:!
> 
> May have to pick your brain for an original work that I'm working on:wink2:.
> 
> I'm not from the U.K., but thanks for your service!


At your service and happy to help! :victory:


.


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Myen'Tal said:


> I was reminded of the quote, which I can't remember the source, that "cowards die many times before their deaths, the valiant taste death but once".


A coward dies a thousand deaths, the hero only dies one. - I was raised on this quote (or mis-quote, as the case may be) by my dad, trying to get me to try new things...which I am historically loath to do. Especially in public. Good ol' Shakespeare. Though knowing my dad, he was referring to Hemingway's comment using a variation.

My personal fav of the playwright is Benedick's "I would my horse had the speed of your tongue" from Much Ado About Nothing.

Thanks both of you for your kind words though! You're both better than me. :good:


I just wish we could get some of the others who read the threads to be brave enough to throw their votes into the hopper.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> I just wish we could get some of the others who read the threads to be brave enough to throw their votes into the hopper.


Yeah, it would be nice to have more votes, definitely.


----------

